# First day on course



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well today was my first day on my grooming course, got an aching arm but really enjoyed it. Dudley came with me and had a great time meeting other dogs. The tutor is very into raw feeding and leant me a little book which I stupidly left there (but i'm back tomorrow so can get it then). She was saying how she thinks dog food causes a lot of the problems she see's with dogs coats and skin, but did think Dudley was in lovely condition and asked if I fed him raw, so that's a good advert for Barking heads. Didn't practice anything on him today so he's still a long coated scruff bag!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn I am so excited for you. looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Exciting....how long is the course, do you get a qualification at the end of it??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Exciting....how long is the course, do you get a qualification at the end of it??


The course is 15 days, usually mon-fri for 3 weeks but that was going to be difficult for me so the tutor was flexible and I am doing this week then fridays for 11 weeks, will be better for me and also means I can start sorting out the workspace I need at home as I go. Unfortunately I won't get a recognised qualification but her own certificate of achievement, I looked at colleges that were doing City and Guilds, to be honest purely to be able to put the logo on my ads, but the only one that had one in a timescale that suited me really messed me about and I gave up on them, I also figured that as this lady has her own grooming business and just occasionally does the training I would get a much more realistic idea of how running my own business will be and the final bonus was that I could take Dudley with me every day! sorry - long answer to a short question!! (oh and she has lots of her own qualifications).


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good for you Dawn 

It all sounds very positive and sounds like you've found the right teacher.

Look forward to hearing lots of handy hints   

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done Dawn, really pleased you've found a good one to one tutor. Brilliant that you can take Dudley with you...it will hone his socialising skills. Did you decide on a name for your salon?
Look forward to hearing more...

Val


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Well done Dawn, hope the course goes well for you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great Dawn, enjoy your week.....we'll be coming to you for tips  or those close enough maybe your new customers. To be honest I've never checked out the credentials of any groomer I've used..... Did you decide on a name for your venture ?? Xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Still thinking about names, if going for a fun one (which OH thinks I should) we do like Short Bark and Sides which someone on here suggested (sorry will need to go back to earlier thread to see who) but I am wondering whether to just go for something like Groom Care or something simple like that which hopefully makes people think of a caring groomer. I did some handstripping on a very patient Border Terrier today - easier than I expected but then I didn't do any of the fiddly area's! and I started the clip on a Cockapoo! he was 10 and a very sad little old man bless him.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahhh sounds fab, well done and good luck for the future with a business


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think a catchy name might make you stand out from the crowd, I like your hubbies idea... Will get my thinking cap on x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Yes I like the name short bark and sides,very catchy. Good luck Dawn x x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> Yes I like the name short bark and sides,very catchy. Good luck Dawn x x


Thanks, but can't take credit for it - just looked back, it was cat53's idea.


----------



## Jenni (Jan 26, 2013)

Brilliant name! Good luck with the course, sounds ideal! Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds as if all is going well Dawn  have you tried the clippers on Dudley yet?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So glad you are enjoying your course.....hope it turns into a brilliant new opportunity for you! Go Girl!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I just googled fun names, my favourites were:

Hot dogs
Scruffy to fluffy
Top to tail
Hair of the dog
Snip doggy dog
Shampoodle
Groomingdales

All stolen, but quite good! Sounds like your course will be all finished just around the time Tilly will need tidying up for the first time - I could be your first customer!!

X


----------

